# Laparoscopic adhesiolysis and release of small bowel obstruction code?



## Trendale

Can anyone tell me the correct procedure code for laparoscopic adhesiolysis and release of small bowel obstruction? Thanks!


----------



## mmelcam

44180 is for laparoscopic adhesiolysis which would release the small bowel obstruction if the adhesions were the reason for the obstruction.


----------



## Trendale

*44180 Lap adhesiolysis*

Thank you Melissa. That is the one I used, I just wanted to make sure that it wasen't any other possible code(s). Thanks!


----------



## mamacase1

*help*

Can you tell me what ICD9 you would use for S/P bowel obstuction and S/P strangulated bowel?


----------



## Vineeshmathew 

*Laproscopic hernia repair+adhesiolysis*

can we code laproscopic hernia repair+adhesiolysis (49653+44180) if dense adhesiolysis done ,(if duration of surgery is morethan 3 hours) as we know cci edit is there .need openion


----------



## cynthiabrown

no, you can not. use 22 mod.   icd 9 for 560.81


----------

